
Wonder – A key-value store for your life - jordansinger
https://wonder-bot.com
======
thomaszander
This may be nice, but it makes me extremely uncomfortable to have this ran by
a company on a server that knows my phone number.

It looks like its also skipping any sort of encryption and is instead just
using sms messages.

------
brokenmachine
"I wonder if the paranoia I feel about storing such personal information your
service is pathological"

------
gyoza
Would be much cooler if it was open source and you could run your own bot.

------
2intimate
That looks almost too intimate.

